
John Carmack not as interested in Linux (and OpenGL?) - nickb
http://www.beyond3d.com/content/news/462
======
Xichekolas
Would've been nice if the article had tried to delve into why, instead of a
four paragraphs repeating the same thing.

I'm just one of those guys that wishes for a port of Direct3D to linux in my
dreams...

------
jsjenkins168
I honestly think Carmack is now just in it for the money. It seems like his
real passion is now Armadillo Aerospace.

